# EFFEXOR, do I take the risk



## 19733 (Feb 24, 2007)

Iam IBS-C and suffered for 7 years. I have posted previously about endep and zoloft. Was on endep for about two years, helped with the pain which is the main problem now but then had to eat things like muesli that I know do not agree with me so I could use my bowels. Last Sept I decided to take myself off the endep as I was thinking I did not need it anymore, boy was I wrong. Even on the endep I was able to stay regular by eating this muesli and taking a small dose of normacol plus granules (fibre and laxative supplement) which has saved me. Although I was regular and relatively pain free was still quite uncomfortable from the bloating e.t.c from having to eat the muesli.About two weeks ago I accepted the pain had gradually gotten worse since last sept when I came off the endep and now need something again. For a week I have been trying 5 mg valium which has helped but not as much as the endep. What frustrates me is that I know I would not get much pain if I did not eat things I have to to use my bowels, even weetbix do not hurt me but either constipate or do nothing to help me go. My Dr said valium was not a long term solution and now I know it is not as it does not reduce the pain enough beacause of what I have to eat to use my bowels. I recently tried Zoloft, had terrible reaction and gave me the worst abdo pain I have ever hade. I have now said to my Dr I have two choices, go back on the endep and accept that how I felt last year is probably as good as it will get or try something else. He said he would support my decision and if I wanted to try something else he suggests EFFEXOR. I have read alot about this drug and realise that it is not exactly the same as zoloft or the standard SSRIS. Do I take the risk considering that Iam IBS-C, is EFFEXOR going to be any different than endep ?. Would really appreciate some advice. Pedro


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Be very very careful!!! This is a very serious drug.. The side effects of going onto and coming off of this drug can be extreme. I should not have been on it I found out because it was causing a severe reaction.. causing more anxiety.. even worse than before taking it. And going off the drug was the worst experience of my life...Now.. this certainly doesn't happen to everyone who takes it.. I've known some who didn't have too bad of side effects and it worked alright for them.. but I have known MANY others who have been very hurt on it.Bottom line.. if you are worried about a medication that will cause potentally bad side effects, then I wouldn't even touch this drug.A good anti-depressant with very little side effects is Lexapro. Have you thought of trying any anti-convul/bipolar meds? Lamitcal has worked wonders for me. And even if you don't think you are bipolar, please read this.... http://www.bipolarworld.net/ Research has shown that it is possible that up to 1/2 of people who are diagnosed with depression have enough bipolar tendencies that they should not take any anti-depressants because of the risk of them forcing you into manic stages.


----------



## 19733 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for your comments. I have decided not to take Effexor. My Dad is on it and taking 225mg daily as he is off the show, shaking something terrible. Iam going to either go back on the endepor stick with the valium for a while, just do not know if the valium will ease the pain enough considering what I will have to eat to keep regular. Still thinking of trying a low fibre diet and maybe not get any pain, but then how do I go to the loo. For me having a loopy long colon going everyday is a must as any buildup must get caught in the loops e.t.c which gives me the terrible pain. Then if I go to much I get acute pain, cant win either way.Pedro


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey. glad to hear that you are going to take the safe route for now. Sounds like you have enough struggles to be worrying about serious side effects of a new med. I worry for you dad though.. if he is shaking like that he could be doing much more harm than good.. I would highly suggest that he go see a doc. Effexor is a scary drug.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

My doctor has me on Effexor and now added Wellbutrin, I'm not having any problems and my stomach is doing well.I did have some scary/crazy dreams when I first started the Effexor, I dont know if it was the drug or my wild imagination but they stopped thank god.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I too have a GP who wants me to try Effexor. I'm currently on Lexapro but getting side effects from it that prevent me from taking enough to actually help with the depression and anxiety. I'm kind of scared of trying it too though, partly because of all the scary stories I have read and partly because of the possibility it will cause me more diarrhea.


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

A couple of years ago I was on effexor for anxiety. It did help my IBS as well , but I am IBS-C. I did not have any of the side effects that were mentioned. Although this is rather personal (well we are on a "poo" site, so how more personal can you get







I do think that it is important to share. I did have sexual side effects on Effexor which bothered me so much that I took myself off it. Before Effexor ( I was on it for 6 months) I tried Paxil which made me so sick that I had to stop taking it within a few days...


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I was on Effexor for about a year and it worked great for me. No major side effects and I felt wonderful and it did help my ibs-d.. After about a year, I slowly tapered myself off and didn't have too hard of a time stopping this medication. The only way for you to know if Effexor will work for you is to try it. I personally don't like the idea of being on such meds for a long, long time without knowing what the long-term side effects might be, so I'm currently not taking anything. Good luck!


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by pedro:Thanks for your comments. I have decided not to take Effexor. My Dad is on it and taking 225mg daily as he is off the show, shaking something terrible. Iam going to either go back on the endepor stick with the valium for a while, just do not know if the valium will ease the pain enough considering what I will have to eat to keep regular. Still thinking of trying a low fibre diet and maybe not get any pain, but then how do I go to the loo. For me having a loopy long colon going everyday is a must as any buildup must get caught in the loops e.t.c which gives me the terrible pain. Then if I go to much I get acute pain, cant win either way.Pedro


225 mg day is a very high dose. 75mg is the recommended dose. At that level I am sure the side effects will be terrible.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have been taking Effexor at 37.5 mgs. close to two years now, and it does help with painful spasms. I still have to drink plenty of water for constipation and watch what I eat for watery D..I agree about the 225 dose..way to much!


----------

